
A Taco Truck on Every Corner… or Not? - pavel_lishin
https://a2civic.tech/blog/2018/09/30/a-taco-truck-on-every-corner-or-not
======
DerekL
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18188831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18188831)

